# True bypass for the standard kliché?



## Teddeeh (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys, any peeps can help me out with wiring the kliché in true bypass?
I havent decided if i will atm, but im considering it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 30, 2020)

I could, haven't decided if I will, but I'm considering it.


----------



## manfesto (May 30, 2020)

Looking at the schematic, if you’re using a PedalPCB 3pdt board, you’d connect the “S3” pad to “OUT”, the “S6” pad to “SW”, and “S5” to “GND”.

(“S3” is the circuit output, “S5” is a ground, and “S6” is the leg of the LED that gets shorted to ground when the effect is on to turn the light on)


----------



## Teddeeh (Jun 4, 2020)

manfesto said:


> Looking at the schematic, if you’re using a PedalPCB 3pdt board, you’d connect the “S3” pad to “OUT”, the “S6” pad to “SW”, and “S5” to “GND”.
> 
> (“S3” is the circuit output, “S5” is a ground, and “S6” is the leg of the LED that gets shorted to ground when the effect is on to turn the light on)


So to wire it TB - 
In-in 
S3 out

i usually just do a hand wired 3pdt


----------

